# Kraken / Sea Monster / Giant Octopus - Attacking the House!



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

This is awesome! I learned a lot. Anything to avoid paper mache! Looking forward to seeing how it all comes together.

Welcome to the forums! I don't know how much traffic the blogs get here, so you might want to include links back in other threads (like the pirate thread) or just start a thread for stuff if it seems like you aren't getting a ton of readers here. 

Cannon looks amazing too!


----------



## Yaniva (Aug 21, 2015)

Love this!!!


----------



## Figtreejohn (Aug 21, 2008)

Spectacular job! Love the scale of these things.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

These are so awesome!


----------



## cipher (Sep 16, 2015)

Wow, color me impressed! If I ever do a skeleton pirate theme, this is the perfect addition.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

This is great! I agree with GobbyGruesome, above, please add your pics & info to a new thread in the Prop forum or the pirate thread, because I almost never read the blogs (although obviously I should!) .


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

Great point everyone! I've relocated the build thread for the Kraken to here:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-and-step-by-step/143919-making-kraken-sea-monster-giant-octopus-your-pirate-themed-halloween.html#post1793344


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

Awesome! those look like they'll be loads of fun on Halloween!


----------

